# laser gyuto recommendation



## dynastyreaper (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey guys, I've been wanting a gyuto for quite sometime but couldn't quite narrow down the choices. So, I was hoping for advice from a more experienced member. Here goes:



LOCATION
What country are you in?
*between USA and Thailand
*
KNIFE TYPE
What type of knife are you interested in (e.g., chefs knife, slicer, boning knife, utility knife, bread knife, paring knife, cleaver)?
*laser gyuto*

Are you right or left handed?
*right*

Are you interested in a Western handle (e.g., classic Wusthof handle) or Japanese handle?
*preferably wa handle* 

What length of knife (blade) are you interested in (in inches or millimeters)?
*8"-9.5" would be perfect*


Do you require a stainless knife? (Yes or no)
*Yes, the place where I live is very humid so maintain carbon knife would be extremely difficult*

What is your absolute maximum budget for your knife?
*preferably $450 ($550 maximum)
*

KNIFE USE
Do you primarily intend to use this knife at home or a professional environment?
*home*

What are the main tasks you primarily intend to use the knife for (e.g., slicing vegetables, chopping vegetables, mincing vegetables, slicing meats, cutting down poultry, breaking poultry bones, filleting fish, trimming meats, etc.)? (Please identify as many tasks as you would like.)
*slicing vegetable, meat, fish
*

What knife, if any, are you replacing?

Do you have a particular grip that you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for the common types of grips.)
*finger point *

What cutting motions do you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for types of cutting motions and identify the two or three most common cutting motions, in order of most used to least used.)
*push cut, slice, rock*

What improvements do you want from your current knife? If you are not replacing a knife, please identify as many characteristics identified below in parentheses that you would like this knife to have.)
*Looking for something thats a bit light than my Kramer Zwilling Damascus 8" knife. It gets tiring after long uses.*

Better aesthetics (e.g., a certain type of finish; layered/Damascus or other pattern of steel; different handle color/pattern/shape/wood; better scratch resistance; better stain resistance)?
*none*

Comfort (e.g., lighter/heavier knife; better handle material; better handle shape; rounded spine/choil of the knife; improved balance)?
*Lighter knife, better handle material, want a balanced knife that is not front heavy.*

Ease of Use (e.g., ability to use the knife right out of the box; smoother rock chopping, push cutting, or slicing motion; less wedging; better food release; less reactivity with food; easier to sharpen)?
*looking for a knife that will can push cutting through onion or carrot with very little resistance.
*
Edge Retention (i.e., length of time you want the edge to last without sharpening)?
*I don't mind sharpening once every one or two week*

KNIFE MAINTENANCE
Do you use a bamboo, wood, rubber, or synthetic cutting board? (Yes or no.)
*synthetic*

Do you sharpen your own knives? (Yes or no.)
*Yes*

If not, are you interested in learning how to sharpen your knives? (Yes or no.)

Are you interested in purchasing sharpening products for your knives? (Yes or no.)



SPECIAL REQUESTS/COMMENTS
I would like a wa handle wood that is durable and moisture resistant. The handle can get very moldy in a humid country...

Thanks!

Jack


----------



## guari (Mar 9, 2017)

Look at takamura r2 red handle for western handle and Akifusa oriental PM for Wa handle. Both are absolutely great. 

Hope it helps


----------



## frog13 (Mar 9, 2017)

guari said:


> Look at takamura r2 red handle for western handle and Akifusa oriental PM for Wa handle. Both are absolutely great.
> 
> Hope it helps


Love the Takamura red handle, have both the 180 and 210mm.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Mar 9, 2017)

Either Dalman (aeb-l) or Tanaka R2/SG2 (wa handle) gyutos are great lasers in stainless.


----------



## Chef_ (Mar 9, 2017)

id recommend Gesshin Ginga. It might seem like an easy-out, but Its well known for a reason. It was my first laser gyuto and is still one of my best cutters.


----------



## malexthekid (Mar 9, 2017)

Chef_ said:


> id recommend Gesshin Ginga. It might seem like an easy-out, but Its well known for a reason. It was my first laser gyuto and is still one of my best cutters.



This!!!


----------



## deanb (Mar 9, 2017)

I'd recommend you look at the Suisin Inox Honyaki. Takes and holds a great edge (I think it's HRC 61) and it's a real laser. Fit and finish are top notch and the spine and choil are nicely rounded.


----------



## QCDawg (Mar 9, 2017)

Go buy my Kono 240 swede off b/s/t. Heck, you can get a petty as a pal for it.


----------



## dynastyreaper (Mar 9, 2017)

Wow, thanks for the response guys! I've look through the comments and checked out the knife you guys recommend. I really liked the suisin inox honyaki that Dean recommend but the knife still isn't available until april and the 90/10 bevel geometry is a bit new to me. The takamura r2 is still out of stock but I've apply for a notification for when they have it in stock.(definitely getting one later!). So, for now I think I'll go with this gesshin ginga + ebony wood rehandling.

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...inga-240mm-stainless-wa-gyuto-sujihiki-hybrid

Or 

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...oducts/gesshin-ginga-240mm-stainless-wa-gyuto

I really like the sujihiki-gyuto hybrid profile. Is there any disadvantage to the hybrid though(other than not having the ability to break down hard stuff like poultry bone, etc) ? Also, do you guys know if Jon from JKI gives discount ?

Thanks again! 

Jack


----------



## johnstoc (Mar 9, 2017)

The gyuto / suji hybrid is 9mm shorter at the heel. That may cause your knuckles to hit the cutting board during use. I have a Gesshin Ginga 240 and I wouldn't want it any shorter, but I do prefer taller knives. You could measure the height of your current knives and see how much knuckle clearance you have when chopping.


----------



## daveb (Mar 9, 2017)

There are only three off the shelf lasers; Gesshin Ginga, Suisin IH, and Tadasuna INOX. :cool2: I like them all.

Nice to have such solid choices available.


----------



## Sharp-Hamono (Mar 9, 2017)

daveb said:


> There are only three off the shelf lasers; Gesshin Ginga, Suisin IH, and Tadasuna INOX. :cool2: I like them all.
> 
> Nice to have such solid choices available.



Could you clarify what you mean by "off the shelf"? As I understand this term, your statement would read as "three gyuto knives that don't require any user-end thinning to be considered lasers," but I'm aware of quite a few other knives that are often referred to as lasers. What about the JKI Ikazuchi or, Takamura R2 the Konosuke Laser line, for example?


----------



## Chef_ (Mar 9, 2017)

dynastyreaper said:


> Wow, thanks for the response guys! I've look through the comments and checked out the knife you guys recommend. I really liked the suisin inox honyaki that Dean recommend but the knife still isn't available until april and the 90/10 bevel geometry is a bit new to me. The takamura r2 is still out of stock but I've apply for a notification for when they have it in stock.(definitely getting one later!). So, for now I think I'll go with this gesshin ginga + ebony wood rehandling.
> 
> https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...inga-240mm-stainless-wa-gyuto-sujihiki-hybrid
> 
> ...



well i hope you wont be trying to chop through bone with a laser gyuto or suji...


----------



## Tobes (Mar 10, 2017)

What about Sakai Yusuke from BWJ on ebay?


----------



## tienowen (Mar 10, 2017)

daveb said:


> There are only three off the shelf lasers; Gesshin Ginga, Suisin IH, and Tadasuna INOX. :cool2: I like them all.
> 
> Nice to have such solid choices available.



+1 Suisin IH is a good choice, had been using the knife for couple month very good performance. I just recently bought Konosuke Ginsanko 240mm the f&f, in my opinion, a bit better than Suisin IH.
Both knives easy to sharp as well just quick 15~20 minutes on the stone and ready to use.


----------



## daveb (Mar 10, 2017)

Sharp-Hamono said:


> Could you clarify what you mean by "off the shelf"? As I understand this term, your statement would read as "three gyuto knives that don't require any user-end thinning to be considered lasers," but I'm aware of quite a few other knives that are often referred to as lasers. What about the JKI Ikazuchi or, Takamura R2 the Konosuke Laser line, for example?



Off the shelf or Off the rack simply means non-custom. It was tongue in cheek reference to original lasers and the GG. Konosuke prob belongs in that list but I've never used one.


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep (Mar 10, 2017)

Konosuke HD2.


----------



## krell (Mar 10, 2017)

I have a Suisin IH 210 and it is a beautiful knife and a great cutter. I will probably buy a 240 for that length suits me better. Interested in a practically new 210?


----------



## Cambo (Mar 10, 2017)

Takamura is phenomenal. Ergonomics, sharpening ease, and wicked edge make it my favorite.
I've sharpened many Japanese and European knives--trust me, go with takamura.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 10, 2017)

dynastyreaper said:


> Wow, thanks for the response guys! I've look through the comments and checked out the knife you guys recommend. I really liked the suisin inox honyaki that Dean recommend but the knife still isn't available until april and the 90/10 bevel geometry is a bit new to me. The takamura r2 is still out of stock but I've apply for a notification for when they have it in stock.(definitely getting one later!). So, for now I think I'll go with this gesshin ginga + ebony wood rehandling.
> 
> https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...inga-240mm-stainless-wa-gyuto-sujihiki-hybrid
> 
> ...



for what it's worth, I would absolutely recommend against re-handling something like the Gesshin Ginga with an ebony handle It changes the overall weight and balance in a significant way and not for the better. Just some food for thought.


----------



## bkultra (Mar 10, 2017)

Welcome to the forums Cambo


----------



## labor of love (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm sure you can find a SIH in stock somewhere, if handle quality is important to you I would recommend you try one out.


----------



## preizzo (Mar 10, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. 
At that price point you can buy a custom gyuto and @bazesblades it s a smith that it s doing laser knives (forged). 

I own one and it's a beautiful piece of art!


----------



## khashy (Mar 10, 2017)

preizzo said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> At that price point you can buy a custom gyuto and @bazesblades it s a smith that it s doing laser knives (forged).
> 
> I own one and it's a beautiful piece of art!



Picture required please


----------



## valgard (Mar 10, 2017)

khashy said:


> Picture required please



Matteo posted the picture in the newest knife thread http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/7655-Show-your-newest-knife-buy/page7


----------



## khashy (Mar 10, 2017)

valgard said:


> Matteo posted the picture in the newest knife thread http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/7655-Show-your-newest-knife-buy/page7



Which post number?


----------



## valgard (Mar 10, 2017)

khashy said:


> Which post number?



in a rush now, scroll down and look for priezzo's post


----------



## dynastyreaper (Mar 10, 2017)

I just called JKI today(very nice customer service). The employee already recommended me against choosing ebony handle and recommended chestnut handle instead. As for the custom knife, I would really love to have one but the lead time is a bit too long at this moment. Also, this is my first Gyuto so I think I'll try the off the shelf one first before and take note of the likes and dislike. So, when I order a custom one, it'll be perfect.

Gonna, call JKI again tmr. The employee said he was gonna check whether they have the handle for the gyuto-sujihiki I want. Will keep you guys update!

Jack


----------

